# I love the aftermath of flower events!



## Xme (Mar 5, 2018)

I?m loving my camp after all that work. It?s euphoric to take a break and enjoy the flowers <3 ... instead of stress over them haha!


----------



## Cosmic (Mar 5, 2018)

I can't wait to get there!


----------



## amemome (Mar 5, 2018)

I agree! This is my layout after the event and I'm loving it so much 

the rewards were so nice this time around! definitely super duper up my alley.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2018)

How in the world have you completed it already? Lol.  I'm having the hardest time catching the ladybugs.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 5, 2018)

Your layouts are so cute! I've given up on the event, no point in stressing out over a game but great job to you guys


----------



## Xme (Mar 5, 2018)

I just used all my fertilizer, I still need to finish the navy ones but It’s just a sparkle stone so I don’t really care if I get it. I learned that if I leave my flowers all grown at the end of the night a lot of people fill them in for me. It saves me seeds and I get extra bugs!


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 6, 2018)

Just need a few more navy ladybugs...


----------



## Vonny (Mar 6, 2018)

I just unlocked the middle ground and I’m disappointed.  It looks too messy and not enough trees. Looks like one of those towns that have PTS because of flower spam


----------



## wenom (Mar 6, 2018)

Vonny said:


> I just unlocked the middle ground and I’m disappointed.  It looks too messy and not enough trees. Looks like one of those towns that have PTS because of flower spam



hm, i feel the opposite way to you, i love it because
of it's messiness! i think that it makes it look super
natural and reminds me of the way fields here look
in the middle of spring haha! but I do think that a
couple of trees would make it look really good! :3c

---

I agree though, I'm beginning to love how my camp
is shaping up after this event, I can't wait to finish &
begin trading in flowers for extra items haha! ​


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh my gosh, I love what everyone did so far with their campsite. I find I get the most ladybugs after a night of leaving my flowers fully grown too. Yay for active friends. <3 I hope the items for the next one are just as good.



amemome said:


> the rewards were so nice this time around! definitely super duper up my alley.



I agree !! Out of the three gardening events, Leif’s had the best rewards in my opinion. 



Spoiler: OpenOpenOpen !!


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 6, 2018)

Vonny said:


> I just unlocked the middle ground and I’m disappointed.  It looks too messy and not enough trees. Looks like one of those towns that have PTS because of flower spam



I agree! I tried the middle ground spring flowers and didn't like them at all. It looks fine on the foreground, but the summer flower middle ground is much nicer, and worth the 150 leaf tickets.


----------



## Ras (Mar 7, 2018)

I love the spring middle ground, and if you look really close, there's a navy ladybug back there between the two amenities!

The event was fairly easy, but now I'm stressing over growing enough flowers to get all the canals and corners. I'll never need them, but GIMME!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> Just need a few more navy ladybugs...


Quit being so perfect at decorating. It makes me feel bad about my own, mediocre skills.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 7, 2018)

Ras said:


> I love the spring middle ground, and if you look really close, there's a navy ladybug back there between the two amenities!



There's also a purple and a yellow one over to the right. A pink one is near the van. I hope they'll stay after the event.

It makes me wish we could've had some bats; they were adorable!


----------



## Ras (Mar 8, 2018)

Imbri said:


> There's also a purple and a yellow one over to the right. A pink one is near the van. I hope they'll stay after the event.
> 
> It makes me wish we could've had some bats; they were adorable!



I liked those silly little bat eyes!


----------



## Snow (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey guys, what happened when you completed the last goal? I finished yesterday, Leif said we were going to celebrate and to wait one minute -- and the app crashed. When I opened it back up it was complete, no cut scene or anything. What did I miss?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2018)

Snow said:


> Hey guys, what happened when you completed the last goal? I finished yesterday, Leif said we were going to celebrate and to wait one minute -- and the app crashed. When I opened it back up it was complete, no cut scene or anything. What did I miss?


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 8, 2018)

Snow said:


> Hey guys, what happened when you completed the last goal? I finished yesterday, Leif said we were going to celebrate and to wait one minute -- and the app crashed. When I opened it back up it was complete, no cut scene or anything. What did I miss?



Hey Snow, it was a cut scene of Leif and a few villagers in the camp surrounded by the garden furniture and watering flowers. It was cute, but I enjoyed the Lottie cut scene better.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 8, 2018)

I’m SO freaking relieved I actually got everything I wanted.
 It’s still too challenging though. I had to play very often and still I barely made it by the skin of my teeth. Nintendo needs to improve the catchrates


----------



## Snow (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks Mopy and Fangirl!! Ok, I feel better now -- the Rover and Lottie cut scenes were so good I really didn't want to miss this, but it doesn't look like that big a deal. The items were so amazing I don't really mind anyway!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 8, 2018)

I LOVE THE NEW ITEMS ASDAKSSHJASHLKFASKHLFSLHFD THEY'RE SO CUTE

also the new flowers (lavender?) are so so cute. i hope they're in the AC switch game if thats ever a thing. i also love the touch of small flowers on the grass, i hope thats something thats implemented into the new games too. so cuteeeeeeeeee


----------

